# está de mascar la compañerita, todo un minón



## ryvboy

Està  de mascar la companerita. Todo un minon.

dev'esser un modo di dire che non conosco...


----------



## rgr

A lo mejor quiere decir algo así:
Es una chica tan bonita que está como para comérsela. Todo un bombón.
La palabra _minón_ es aumentativa de _mina_. En italiano diríamos _gnoca, fica_ o algo por el estilo. 
A ver que dicen los demás
Saludos
rgrl


----------



## Tomby

rgr said:


> La palabra _minón_ es aumentativa de _mina_. En italiano diríamos _gnoca, fica_ o algo por el estilo.


¿Qué significa *mina*?
¿Qué significa _*gnoca*_ y _*fica*_ (al margen de higo)?
¡Gracias!
TT.


----------



## rgr

Hola, _mina_ es en el lenguaje porteño _mujer joven y linda_, es coloquial y varonil.
En italiano _gnoca_ y _fica _son también coloquiales y varoniles, yo nunca lo diría, aunque he escuchado decir de un hombre muy guapo que es un _fico_. Sería mejor consultarlo con un italiano de lenguamadre. Lo que yo te digo es por aproximación.Veamos que opina el directo interesado o sea quien propuso la pregunta.
Saludos
rgr


----------



## ryvboy

gnocca y figa warn:fica significa mas el cono que una chica bonita, si figa tambien pero ambos las cosas) definen una chica muy bonita.. pero es muy colloquial y informal

mina no se que significa.. no es italiano


----------



## Tomby

Creo que voy entendiendo... 
Supongo que el teclado de ryvboy carece de la letra *ñ*.
Gracias, rgr y ryvboy.


----------



## rgr

ryvboy said:


> gnocca y figa (fica significa mas el cono que una chica bonita, si figa tambien pero ambos las cosas) definen una chica muy bonita.. pero es muy colloquial y informal
> 
> mina no se que significa.. no es italiano


 
La _mina_ en lunfardo (el lenguaje de Buenos Aires) es la _mujer_, en general atractiva y joven, a veces se usa también despectivamente, depende del contexto. Entre hombres es muy común hablar de _minas_ refiriéndose a las mujeres en general, ya sea alabándolas o menoscabándolas.
Saludos
rgr


----------



## ryvboy

si me falta la *ñ*


----------



## Neuromante

¿En lunfardo? Yo se lo he oído sobre todo a venezolanos. Bueno, la verdad es que solo a venezolanos.

De todos modos la frase de la duda "traducida" al español significa "Está para comérsela la amiga/colega... Toda una mujer"

Espero que ahora se entienda.


----------



## Angel.Aura

A ryvboy le falta la ñ, los acentos y las mayúsculas (y su intento de traducción).
iY a los demas le faltan los : warn: para señalar el lenguaje ofensivo!
 gnocca
 fica
iCuidado!

Muchas gracias,

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## rgr

Neuromante said:


> ¿En lunfardo? Yo se lo he oído sobre todo a venezolanos. Bueno, la verdad es que solo a venezolanos.
> 
> De todos modos la frase de la duda "traducida" al español significa "Está para comérsela la amiga/colega... Toda una mujer"
> 
> Espero que ahora se entienda.


 
Pues, que el lunfardo o sea el lenguaje de Buenos Aires, o sea el lenguaje de los argentinos (según Borges), o sea esa modalidad particular que nos distingue en todo el mundo se haya extendido a Venezuela o a cualquier otro país latinoamericano no me maravilla. Esto sucedió cuando el "boom" de los años sesenta. Creo que si, gentilmente, alguien nos informara acerca del autor de la susodicha frase, nos llevaríamos una sorpresa....

Con relación a tu "traducción" al español, no creo que se entienda, no es lo mismo una amiga/colega que una compañera. No es lo mismo una _mujer_ que un _minón_ (_bombón, churro_, etc.) porque "_toda una mujer_" podría querer decir "una mujer de gran entereza" y no es el caso, en mi modesta opinión.
Esperemos otras opiniones.
Saludos
rgr


----------



## ryvboy

Angel.Aura said:


> A ryvboy le falta la ñ, los acentos y las mayúsculas (y su intento de traducción).
> iY a los demas le faltan los : warn: para señalar el lenguaje ofensivo!
> gnocca
> fica
> iCuidado!
> 
> Muchas gracias,
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_



perdona.. pero gnocca no me parece una palabra ofensiva.. solo un poco informal


----------



## El tano trucho

rgr said:


> La palabra _minón_ es aumentativa de _mina_.


Hola rgr,
¿es común esa expresión ("_minón_")? En mis pasos por la Argentina no la he escuchado nunca! _Mina_ es muy, pero muy común en el castellano rioplatense y efectivamente, según mi experiencia, tiene algo de despectivo ("una mujer equis","una mujer cualquiera"), dependiendo del contexto obviamente.

_Mina_ aparece en una pequeña "guía" que tengo en casa sobre el lunfardo y la habla argentina ("¡Che Boludo!-A gringo's guide to understanding the Argentines"), escrita por un 'yankee' (James Bracken) pero publicada en Argentina, y está clasificada como palabra lunfarda.

La RAE también dice:
*mina**2*
*11.     * f._ Arg._,_ Bol._ y_ Ur._ *mujer.* 

Saludos,
ETT


----------



## rgr

El tano trucho said:


> Hola rgr,
> ¿es común esa expresión ("_minón_")? En mis pasos por la Argentina no la he escuchado nunca! _Mina_ es muy, pero muy común en el castellano rioplatense y efectivamente, según mi experiencia, tiene algo de despectivo ("una mujer equis","una mujer cualquiera"), dependiendo del contexto obviamente.
> 
> _Mina_ aparece en una pequeña "guía" que tengo en casa sobre el lunfardo y la habla argentina ("¡Che Boludo!-A gringo's guide to understanding the Argentines"), escrita por un 'yankee' (James Bracken) pero publicada en Argentina, y está clasificada como palabra lunfarda.
> 
> La RAE también dice:
> *mina**2*
> *11. *f._ Arg._,_ Bol._ y_ Ur._ *mujer.*
> 
> Saludos,
> ETT


 
Hola tanto trucho, si, es común en Buenos Aires, o por lo menos lo era hace más de 20 años, se la escuché a mi hijo hablando con sus amigotes.
Un saludo
rgr


----------



## Tomby

> De todos modos la frase de la duda "traducida" al español significa "Está para comérse*la* la amiga/colega... Toda una mujer"





rgr said:


> Con relación a tu "traducción" al español, no creo que se entienda, no es lo mismo una amiga/colega que una compañera. No es lo mismo una _mujer_ que un _minón_ (_bombón, churro_, etc.) porque "_toda una mujer_" podría querer decir "una mujer de gran entereza" y no es el caso, en mi modesta opinión.


Sí se entiende. En este caso es indiferente la amiga, colega, compañera, moderadora, (_warn_) minón o churro. Y que conste que hoy me he enterado lo que es "minón" gracias a ti y que "churro" en España tiene un significado distinto de minón.
Creo que la frase de Neuromante es redundante. El pronombre de objeto directo sustituye al objeto directo "la amiga", "la minón", etc. Resumiendo, o se escribe "Está para comérsela" o "Está para comerse a la amiga". Sea como fuere tampoco tiene mucha importancia porque en el castellano solemos abusar de las redundancias.
TT.


----------



## rgr

Vale, ahora lo que tendríamos que hacer es traducir _minón _al italiano sin ofender a nadie.
Afectuosamente
rgr


----------



## Tomby

rgr said:


> Hola, _mina_ es en el lenguaje porteño _mujer joven y linda_, es coloquial y varonil.


Non lo so. Ma secondo il tuo messaggio #4, "_mina_ è nella lingua argentina una donna giovane e bella".
Ci sono altri modi per definire una donna giovane e bella? Credo di sì.
Saluti,
TT.


----------



## rgr

Tombatossals said:


> Non lo so. Ma secondo il tuo messaggio #4, "_mina_ è nella lingua argentina una donna giovane e bella".
> Ci sono altri modi per definire una donna giovane e bella? Credo di sì.
> Saluti,
> TT.


 En español "un bombón", "un churro", no sé, hace mucho que falto de Argentina.
En italiano.....no lo sé, habría que pedir ayuda.
Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

"Un churro" en España, aparte de la comida, sería algo muy mal hecho o hecho en grandes cantidades y sin prestar atención al resultado, o algo hecho bien de casualidad:

El examen de inglés me salió un churro. (Muy mal)
El examen de inglés lo aprobé de churro. (Por pura suerte)
El profesor de inglés pone exámenes como churros. Casi a diario)


¿Una "pupa" es demasiado despectivo?


----------



## honeyheart

La palabra "mina" significa "mujer", sin ninguna connotación en sí.  Un "minón" es una "mina" muy bella y seductora, pero sobre todo, con un cuerpo voluptuoso:

_¡Las *minas* son todas iguales!_
_Semejante *minón* vuelve loco a cualquiera._

Pero yo tampoco sé cómo sería su traducción al italiano. 



P.D.: Aclaro que no puse ningún  porque no corresponde en este caso, ya que ni "mina" ni "minón" son términos vulgares, obscenos u ofensivos.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao ryvboy,


ryvboy said:


> *P*erdona.. pero gnocca no me parece una palabra ofensiva.. solo un poco informal


Per favore, usa maiuscole e accenti al bisogno, siamo su un forum di lingue e anche l'ortografia è importantissima per chi ci legge: 
Passo 1
Passo 2

In riferimento ai termini _informali_, ti rimando alla lettura degli standard del Forum: 
Passo 1
Passo 2

Non hai più scuse, adesso! 

Grazie.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## gatogab

Creo que el sentido es este:

Minón = ..."mazza *che bona* quella!"... ...mamma mia *che bona*!!!

Il comentario può essere stato fatto da un collega di lavoro oppure da un comunista nostalgico.


----------



## ursu-lab

"(am)mazza che bbona" è tipico romanesco e a me fa venire in mente Alberto Sordi, che era tutto fuorché un comunista. Che c'entrano i comunisti?
"Gnocca" non è volgare nel senso di parolaccia, ma semplicemente *rozzo*, molto rozzo, soprattutto dal punto di vista delle donne.
Pupa andrebbe bene, ma ormai sono decenni che non si usa più. Lo usava sempre il mitico Fred Buscaglione nelle sue canzoni degli anni '50 per riferirsi alle belle donne (bambola/pupa). 

Io direi, visto che c'è il verbo "mascar":

todo un minón -> "un vero *bocconcino*".

*(Garzanti) bocconcino 2* piccola quantità di cibo appetitoso | (_fig. scherz_.)  persona o cosa molto attraente


----------



## rgr

ursu-lab said:


> "(am)mazza che bbona" è tipico romanesco e a me fa venire in mente Alberto Sordi, che era tutto fuorché un comunista. Che c'entrano i comunisti?
> "Gnocca" non è volgare nel senso di parolaccia, ma semplicemente *rozzo*, molto rozzo, soprattutto dal punto di vista delle donne.
> Pupa andrebbe bene, ma ormai sono decenni che non si usa più. Lo usava sempre il mitico Fred Buscaglione nelle sue canzoni degli anni '50 per riferirsi alle belle donne (bambola/pupa).
> 
> Io direi, visto che c'è il verbo "mascar":
> 
> todo un minón -> "un vero *bocconcino*".
> 
> *(Garzanti) bocconcino 2* piccola quantità di cibo appetitoso | (_fig. scherz_.) persona o cosa molto attraente


 
Mi é piaciuto assai "bocconcino". Coincido con te che "bambola/pupa" che si possono tradurre come "muñeca" non sono attuali nemmeno in spagnolo, qui a Roma "pupa" si riferisce a una bambina piccola.


----------



## ursu-lab

O, con un francesismo "raffinato":

bijou
_s.  m. invar_. 
*1* gioiello; oggetto prezioso 
*2* (_estens_.)  persona o cosa che si apprezza per la sua eleganza, raffinatezza o  grazia.

Anche una mia vecchia zia la chiamavano "Pupa" perché da piccola (nel dopoguerra o prima!) sembrava una bambolina.


----------



## rgr

Hum... "raffinato" non andrebbe bene per "minón", non dimenticare che siamo in un registro parlato molto popolare.


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> Che c'entrano i comunisti?


 


> Il comentario può essere stato fatto da un collega di lavoro oppure da un *comunista nostalgico.*





> está de mascar la *compañerita*, todo un minón


*compañerita = comunista nostalgico.*
Ci sei?


Minón = *Bonazza*

*Ve la ricordate "La Bambolona"?*


----------



## ursu-lab

Ah, adesso ho capito !  Pensavo ti riferissi al romanesco " 'mazza che bbona... "


----------



## gatogab

Minón es el superlativo de mina = mujer (a veces, no siempre bella), por lo que a "churro" (mujer bonita como Yayita, la polola de Condorito), corresponde "churrazo"
Es ese el motivo por qué propongo modos de decir lo mismo, en modo superlativo, para referirse a la belleza de una mujer, tal como para comérsela pero en Italia. Desgraciadamente he agotado el repertorio.
No debo ser muy pratico nella materia.


----------



## pattydiphusa

_*minón* en italiano se traduce perfectamente con "schianto", que (como *minón) no es vulgar, obsceno ni nada.*_


----------



## rgr

pattydiphusa said:


> _*minón* en italiano se traduce perfectamente con "schianto", que (como *minón) no es vulgar, obsceno ni nada.*_


 Me parece muy acertado.
¿Y quedaría bien el sinónimo "cannonata"?
Gracias y saludos
rgr


----------



## pattydiphusa

Sì, *cannonata* estarìa bien, pero resulta mucho mas antiguo. digamos que es correcto, pero se usa menos y es la tipica palabra que elige un "_nonno italiano"._
Yo me quedarìa con *schianto.*


----------



## rgr

pattydiphusa said:


> Sì, *cannonata* estarìa bien, pero resulta mucho mas antiguo. digamos que es correcto, pero se usa menos y es la tipica palabra que elige un "_nonno italiano"._
> Yo me quedarìa con *schianto.*


 
Pues yo también, muchas gracias
rgr


----------



## gatogab

Sempre mi è piaciuto _'el piropo'_ *è/sei uno schianto di ragazza*. Ha un suono musicale e intonato e non è per niente offensivo. Mi ero fissato con l'aggettivo superlativo che mi oscurò la mente.

Anch'io scelgo "*schianto".*


----------



## annapo

rgr said:


> En español "un bombón", "un churro", no sé, hace mucho que falto de Argentina.
> En italiano.....no lo sé, habría que pedir ayuda.
> Saludos


 

*Gnocca* è una espressione entrata nell'uso comune, per cui non è particolarmente volgare ma è gergale. Significa che nel parlato si usa ma se il contesto è formale o si parla di comunicazione scritta è meglio lasciar perdere.

*Figa/fica* (il primo nel nord d'Italia, il secondo nel sud) ha più o meno le stesse connotazioni, ma è un po' più volgare, perchè è uno dei possibili termini per riferirsi all'organo genitale femminile (negli anni '80 si diceva: bella figa, poi il bella è stato sottointeso). Nell'accezione maschile non significa tanto bello, quanto in gamba, furbo, smart ecc. ed in questa accezione è sinonimo di *paraculo*. Per curiosità: nella traduzione italiana del libro "Memorie di un killer sentimentale" dello scrittore Sepulveda, il protagonista va avanti per tutto il libro riferendosi alla propria compagna come "la granfiga francese". Malgrado lo sdoganamento letterario, valgono le avvertenze di cui sopra.

Purtroppo sono entrambi i termini più comuni per definire la sitazione...

*Pupa* suona molto anni '60, eviterei. Idem per *bambola *(fa un po' Fred Buscaglione)* o bijou o schianto*. 
Forse un po' meglio: un *bocconcino*. Forse anche: *una vera/gran bellezza.*

Sono tutti termini che sanno di un po' "datato" anche se esprimono perfettamente l'idea e sono compensibili immediatamente a qualunque italiano da Ragusa ad Aosta e dai 18 ai 100 anni...


----------



## Angel.Aura

Qui li aggiungo io un'altra volta:





annapo said:


> *Gnocca* è una espressione entrata nell'uso comune, per cui non è particolarmente volgare ma è gergale. Significa che nel parlato si usa ma se il contesto è formale o si parla di comunicazione scritta è meglio lasciar perdere.
> 
> *Figa/fica* (il primo nel nord d'Italia, il secondo nel sud) ha più o meno le stesse connotazioni, ma è un po' più volgare, perchè è uno dei possibili termini per riferirsi all'organo genitale femminile (negli anni '80 si diceva: bella  figa, poi il bella è stato sottointeso). Nell'accezione maschile non significa tanto bello, quanto in gamba, furbo, smart ecc. ed in questa accezione è sinonimo di *paraculo*. Per curiosità: nella traduzione italiana del libro "Memorie di un killer sentimentale" dello scrittore Sepulveda, il protagonista va avanti per tutto il libro riferendosi alla propria compagna come "la granfiga francese". Malgrado lo sdoganamento letterario, valgono le avvertenze di cui sopra.
> 
> Purtroppo sono entrambi i termini più comuni per definire la sitazione...
> 
> *Pupa* suona molto anni '60, eviterei. Idem per *bambola *(fa un po' Fred Buscaglione)* o bijou o schianto*.
> Forse un po' meglio: un *bocconcino*. Forse anche: *una vera/gran bellezza.*
> 
> Sono tutti termini che sanno di un po' "datato" anche se esprimono perfettamente l'idea e sono compensibili immediatamente a qualunque italiano da Ragusa ad Aosta e dai 18 ai 100 anni...


La distinzione tra gnocca/figa e altri epiteti è stata ampiamente trattata qui:
Bella gnocca
patata
Mona
ragazza sexy

Rinnovo l'appello a usare gli appositi :warn :  . Sono indispensabili per chi impara una lingua, servono ad evitare di usare certe parole del tutto a sproposito. Non è una fisima della moderatrice, né una presa di posizione di WordReference. E' una questione di utilità.
Grazie per la collaborazione.

Laura_
Moderatrice

_
Per chi se lo fosse perso:  ---> Warning <---


----------

